# Những nguyên nhân men gan cao khiến người bệnh phát shock khi biết lý do



## avado Việt (23/4/19)

Nguyên nhân men gan cao và cách điều trị bệnh từ nguyên nhân như thế nào. Có rất nhiều tác nhân khác nhau dẫn đến việc tăng men gan. Trong đó có một số nguyên nhân điển hình.

– Nhiều trường hợp có nguyên nhân men gan cao do dư thừa mỡ trong gan. Đặc biệt trong đó là men GGT. Đây dấu hiệu duy nhất của tình trạng dư mỡ trong gan và trong cơ thể. Ngay cả thực phẩm không rõ nguồn gốc chứa các thuốc trừ sâu và một số loại nấm độc,….cũng có thể là nguyên nhân men gan cao. Còn lại là một số tác nhân khác như: xơ gan, suy tim, thiếu máu vùng gan và các bệnh rối loạn về chuyển hóa các chất trong cơ thể cũng là những trường hợp gây tăng men gan,…

– Có một số bệnh nguy trọng khiến có thể làm tăng men gan như: bệnh celiac, nhiễm virus Epstein – Barr, viêm gan tự miễn,….

– Nguyên nhân men gan cao phổ biến hay gặp nhất hiện nay là bệnh viêm gan do virus: A, B, C…kế đó là nguyên nhân do uống nhiều rượu bia và đồ uống có chứa cồn dẫn đến men gan tăng cao. Một số loại thuốc đặc biệt như thuốc giảm cholesterol và thuốc giảm đau có chứa hoạt chất acetaminophen có thể là nguyên nhân men gan cao.

Đối với những nguyên nhân men gan cao kể trên, khi đã xác định được nguồn gốc bệnh, người bệnh cần một liệu pháp điều trị men gan cao hiệu quả.

*Khi bị mắc bệnh men gan cao cần làm gì ngay?*
– Một lưu ý: khi sử dụng rượu bia không dùng kèm với paracetamol để chống gây tăng độc tính đối với gan.

– Khi phát hiện mình mắc bệnh thì phải quan tâm xem lượng men gan có thay đổi không? đồng thời cũng nên làm siêu âm định lượng gan để nắm được tình hình sức khỏe gan.

– Trong khi điều trị nên ngưng hẳn việc dùng rượu bia các loại nước có cồn và không hút thuốc lá vì đây là nguyên nhân men gan cao phổ biến. Nếu bạn thừa cân, béo nên kiêng các loại thức ăn chứa nhiều dầu mỡ chiên xào và nên dùng chế độ ăn nhiều chất đạm.

Nếu đã xác định được nguyên nhân men gan cao thì bạn nên giữ gìn sức khỏe, tránh làm việc quá sức, tuân thủ điều trị.

*Điều trị men gan cao như thế nào?*


----------

